
Mirages in Data - Zephyr314
https://mlconf.com/blog/mirages-in-data/
======
astuteajax
Hello,

I'm the author and would be happy to answer any follow up questions. Also, I
encourage replication of these results with additional data science classes
and workshops. The generating notebook is included and a sample data set. If
you are interested in running this exercise please stay in touch – as I would
love to hear about your variations and results!

Thanks! June

